# State line customs rzr



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

This is mine and filthy's buddys rzr fresh out of slc . He's on here but don't post much see if I can get him to post all the details.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good from here. They arent proud of there stuff at all are they. lol I mean it's almost kinda hard to tell who's it is.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea a little to much advertisement for me. But it looks pretty good.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

seen it on their facebook looks really good.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is 1 sharp ride!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

seen it on there fb with the other one next to it, looks very nice


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice looking rzr. Just a little too much advertising for me also


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

One sweet looking rzr


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> seen it on there fb with the other one next to it, looks very nice


These 2 ?? 








They are friends.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brandon's got more money than I got fo sho lol. It is a sick lookin ride though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ yep. Dang money bags. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome but they better be paying him looks like a NASCAR with that kinda advertisement lol 

the wetter the better


----------

